# Question for an attorney



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I am being threated with legal action (_*Defamation of character*_ ) over some comments I made towards a fellow forum member concerning some events that happened last fall. 
Actually, I received the notice from their attorney today.
Now I could use some advice on how to proceed. 
So if there's any attorney's reading this, please PM me asap, if you feel like giving some free advice.

Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not knowing anything about the situation I would guess that this is nothing but a scare tactic. Generally for that type of thing to happen they have to prove that what was said wasnt true and then prove that damage did occur. Two kind of lofty tasks. However, I am no attorney, I only have a few in the fam.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Not knowing anything about the situation I would guess that this is nothing but a scare tactic. Generally for that type of thing to happen they have to prove that what was said wasnt true and then prove that damage did occur. Two kind of lofty tasks. However, I am no attorney, I only have a few in the fam.


I think it's a little more than scare tactic Huge29. A lot of people "threaten" defamation of character all the time but this guy has actually gone in and paid a retainer to his attorney. I agree with him having to prove damage. That would be hard to do unless he could prove Ridgetop cost him business or loss of reputation. 
This should be interesting. Hope everything works out.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

If you've been formally served, it's unfortunately time to lawyer up. It may be as simple as a $300 letter back to there attorney essentially saying 'you have our attention, your move'. This will cost money as the lawyers will scratch each others backs for a while before the whole thing goes away. 

Do NOT take this lightly though, without representation you could get railroaded despite the frailty of the claim. Hopefully a proper lawyer will chime in but be prepared to pay for at least a formal response.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> If you've been formally served, it's unfortunately time to lawyer up. It may be as simple as a $300 letter back to there attorney essentially saying 'you have our attention, your move'. This will cost money as the lawyers will scratch each others backs for a while before the whole thing goes away.
> 
> Do NOT take this lightly though, without representation you could get railroaded despite the frailty of the claim. Hopefully a proper lawyer will chime in but be prepared to pay for at least a formal response.


Thanks for your input but I think without knowing more details, your a little off base. I'm not too worried but I would like to hear from a real lawyer.
I have one that lives down the street, maybe I'll talk to him this afternoon.
The fact that I just got out of the hospital with my daughters surgery, which has left me with a 12k out of pocket bill. I'm not going to drop $300 on something that not needed quite yet.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I for one would like to know what this whole thing is over.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

american_jackal said:


> I for one would like to know what this whole thing is over.


I am assuming it is over these threads - along with the history of ridgetop and jray...

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/23776.html

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/23703.html

There was another thread over on MM that talks about someone cutting the ears off of another guy's buck, kind of a continuation of the wanton waste thread from a different individual, but I can't seem to find it.

Ridge - sorry to hear about your daughter's surgery, hopefully all went well.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry to see this- sounds like a hissy fit.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> I am assuming it is over these threads - along with the history of ridgetop and jray...
> 
> http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/23776.html
> 
> ...


I was given notice from jray's attorney to delete that thread and any comments on Facebook within the next 48 hours or further action would be taken. So that what I have done.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> I was given notice from jray's attorney to delete that thread and any comments on Facebook within the next 48 hours or further action would be taken. So that what I have done.


I actually enjoyed the thread you had to delete. Sorry to hear you are in this mess.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hopefully it doesn't go any further than a cease and desist letter. Sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Someone tell me the story about the bucks ears. This guy really got a lawyer involved?!?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Someone tell me the story about the bucks ears. This guy really got a lawyer involved?!?


Lets pretend here and play make believe.  Once upon a time there was a tale of someone who has a honey hole for big bucks. After time this person feels they own this honey hole and have been watching a very large buck in anticipation of the opener. Well, during the hunt someone from out of town stubbles across the honey hole and kills the buck this person was watching and wanted for themselves. They are very angry that this out of towner just walked up on their honey hole and killed the buck that was theirs. 
The unsuspecting out of towner leaves the buck to head back to the truck to retrieve some gear or have lunch or something. During this time someone who owns the honey hole goes down to the buck and cuts off the ears and tosses them in the trees or buries them or what not so that the cape is useless and at least the out of towner wouldn't be hanging a shoulder mount of this buck of his on the wrong wall. The end....


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

That sounds make believe. Because I cannot believe someone would do that. People are wild.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

3arabians said:


> Lets pretend here and play make believe.  Once upon a time there was a tale of someone who has a honey hole for big bucks. After time this person feels they own this honey hole and have been watching a very large buck in anticipation of the opener. Well, during the hunt someone from out of town stubbles across the honey hole and kills the buck this person was watching and wanted for themselves. They are very angry that this out of towner just walked up on their honey hole and killed the buck that was theirs.
> The unsuspecting out of towner leaves the buck to head back to the truck to retrieve some gear or have lunch or something. During this time someone who owns the honey hole goes down to the buck and cuts off the ears and tosses them in the trees or buries them or what not so that the cape is useless and at least the out of towner wouldn't be hanging a shoulder mount of this buck of his on the wrong wall. The end....


Wow cool story. In Louisiana it would have ended with the person who cut the ears off buying a new truck because his old one would have spontaneously combusted right there where it was parked.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

So in the pretend story, the guy who cut off the ears is the one who retained a lawyer and is threatening legal action?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

*allegedly

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

People have such thin skin. 

I don't understand why so many people are so easily offended nowadays. Too bad really.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You really want to push the limits of understanding, google "evergreen college"

-O,-


-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I talked to an attorney today and it sounds like I'm all good, they don't have much of a case against me. They're probably just wanting to scare me into backing off jray.
So I'll let things cool down for now. It's almost time to go scouting anyway.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> I talked to an attorney today and it sounds like I'm all good, they don't have much of a case against me. They're probably just wanting to scare me into backing off jray.
> So I'll let things cool down for now. It's almost time to go scouting anyway.


Ya man!! 97 degrees on Sunday! Melt some snow off big time. I'll be up on my scouting grounds very soon!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Ya man!! 97 degrees on Sunday! Melt some snow off big time. I'll be up on my scouting grounds very soon!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I set out 4 trail cams last weekend. Look for a scouting report coming soon.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Ya man!! 97 degrees on Sunday! Melt some snow off big time. I'll be up on my scouting grounds very soon!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


97°F?! Are you in Hell?!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > Ya man!! 97 degrees on Sunday! Melt some snow off big time. I'll be up on my scouting grounds very soon!!
> ...


Yeah, that's summer in Utah for you... can't wait until September.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I mean sure, 97 in July or August but first week of June just seems extra cruel.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> You really want to push the limits of understanding, google "evergreen college"


Precisely. These people have a serious combination of righteous indignation and an endless quest to amass as much victim currency as possible. They sustain their lives by continuously believing they've been wronged in some way, but I digress. I've heard of similar situations with downed animals ending much worse so i'm thankful this should be the end of it. Congrats to our protagonist in the story that was able to kill a nice buck 

Glad everything seemingly worked out for you ridge, good luck on the results of your scouting report!

Back to the fun stuff, as a new elk hunter going into "2nd grade" of elk hunting as it were, how soon before the elk start heading back up top, or are they already up there? I want to go hang cameras in my "honey hole" but would also like to give the roads some time to dry out.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

CAExpat said:


> Back to the fun stuff, as a new elk hunter going into "2nd grade" of elk hunting as it were, how soon before the elk start heading back up top, or are they already up there? I want to go hang cameras in my "honey hole" but would also like to give the roads some time to dry out.


I went and retrieved a cam this last week that had over 6' of snow there as of the middle of February. I had several bull elk on my camera April 3 and they were a long ways away from anywhere they could possibly winter. Since then there has been elk constantly since. I'd say the majority probably still has a couple weeks before they get up to where they summer, but there's elk up high right now. Looks like there has been for awhile...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I was up around 8.000' last weekend and there was elk sign all over the place. We saw one small group of young bulls.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't really know the particulars of your case ridgetop, so just a couple general observations...

First, I'm amazed at how serious some folks take all this internet banter. Truth be told, other than the two participants, nobody else really gives a ****. 

Second, opinions are neither true or false, they are just that, opinions. One can have and state an opinion that someone is a jackass, but that doesn't meet the legal threshold of defamation of character. One has to intentionally misrepresent the facts that they know to be true for it to be considered defamation.....and that is a huge undertaking for the plaintiff to prove in court.

Third, if you are right, stand up for yourself and/or call their bluff. If you are wrong, apologize and move on. Several years ago I too received a notice threatening legal action from a series of posts I made. A former RAC member made a post on the old wildlife.net forum about a hunt in which he mentioned (likely unknowingly) some less than legal activity, of which I pointed out. The dude went ballistic figuring I had some kind of a vendetta against him. 

I saved a copy of the thread that included the unedited version of the questionable post (yes, the guy quickly edited out the illegal activity) and my responses. I also had references in the proclamation that clearly showed that what he described in his post as illegal. 

In the end however, I never did respond to letter, nor did I delete or edit my posts. I didn't figure it was worth my time. If he wanted to take me to court, so be it, I'll just go about with the rest my life till then.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was that the guy who had the illegal scope on his muzzleloader? 


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> i was up around 8.000' last weekend and there was elk sign all over the place. We saw one small group of young bulls.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> View attachment 111498
> 
> View attachment 111506
> 
> View attachment 111514


I need one of those signs. Then I'll just wait for the elk to cross the road right where I want them to.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

So a grown man with a job who presumably gets laid and stuff threatened legal action over a thread on Monster Muleys? ha....haha....haahahaha :mrgreen::shock:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a couple of those signs.........they don't work a my cabin.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Those original threads made me laugh, but this really cracks me up! MM has so much tough guy aggression... All fun and games till the keyboard warrior gets his feelings hurt.



I think the best course of action is to PM all of us the coordinates to said honey hole. That way we can help patrol for ear cutting, harassment, etc....


----------

